# Milan: spunta Capello. Gazidis vuole incontrare Boban e Maldini.



## admin (1 Marzo 2020)

Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 1 marzo, Gazidis vuole incontrare Boban e Maldini già domani per provare a chiarire la situazione che si è creata. Elliott è schierato con l'AD. Se non verrà trovato un accordo, il divorzio sarà inevitabile.

E spunta Capello. Gazidis ha bisogno di un manager che abbia vissuto il Milan da giocatore e da allenatore, con carisma, anche per un ruolo politico forte in Lega e Federcalcio, anche per il rapporto con gli arbitri. Capello è tra i pochi pretendenti per questa figura.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 1 marzo, Gazidis vuole incontrare Boban e Maldini già domani per provare a chiarire la situazione che si è creata. Elliott è schierato con l'AD. Se non verrà trovato un accordo, il divorzio sarà inevitabile.
> 
> E spunta Capello. Gazidis ha bisogno di un manager che abbia vissuto il Milan da giocatore e da allenatore, con carisma, anche per un ruolo politico forte in Lega e Federcalcio, anche per il rapporto con gli arbitri. Capello è tra i pochi pretendenti per questa figura.



Giurassico ma come allenatore è decisamente meglio di Ragnarok.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Giurassico ma come allenatore è decisamente meglio di Ragnarok.



Si parla di manager, non allenatore.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si parla di manager, non allenatore.



Sarebbe il colmo della malafede mettere Capello come manager e Ragnarok come allenatore quando entrambi sono molto più bravi a ruoli inversi.

Ragnarok come allenatore si è ritirato quando era allo Schalke04, rendiamoci conto, per lo stress.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Giurassico ma come allenatore è decisamente meglio di Ragnarok.



Abbiamo già deciso che Ragkoso è un cesso ? 
Io non so neanche chi sia, come posso giudicarlo ?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già deciso che Ragkoso è un cesso ?
> Io non so neanche chi sia, come posso giudicarlo ?



Come allenatore il suo curriculum è piuttosto fallimentare. Inoltre non regge la pressione, non l’ha retta allo Schalke04, un club dal palmares come quello del Toro, figuriamoci a Milano. Come dirigente è molto meglio, anche se è piuttosto talebano sulla linea giovani e quindi non andrebbe bene al Milan dove serve almeno una guida esperta e di classe per reparto.


----------



## admin (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già deciso che Ragkoso è un cesso ?
> Io non so neanche chi sia, come posso giudicarlo ?



Ancora a sti livelli? E sempre il solito loop, ogni anno?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora a sti livelli? E sempre il solito loop, ogni anno?



Ma aldilà di tutto, uno che si è ritirato per lo stress a Gelsenkirchen, allo Schalke, secondo quale logica dovrebbe reggere Milano? Farebbe la fine di Forrest Giamp, non è questione di avere pregiudizi e di volere per forza l’allenatore di grido o di decidere preventivamente che sia un cesso.


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Abbiamo già deciso che Ragkoso è un cesso ?
> Io non so neanche chi sia, come posso giudicarlo ?



Lollo perdonami, a rigore di logica non hai torto. Pero' se ci rifletti bene che garanzie può mai dare un allenatore che è quasi sui sessanta, non ha avuto grandi successi in Bundesliga, che non conosce il nostro campionato e le sue dinamiche che per uno straniero sono difficili da comprendere e che sarebbe una sorta di Deus ex machina di una squadra che seguirebbe le linee folli di una proprietà e di un AD che a loro volta non capiscono nulla di calcio?
Prima che tu stesso o altri mi diciate che Rangnick ha fatto le fortune del Salisburgo & co vi voglio ricordare che quelle sono squadre equivalenti all' Atalanta e che se non fanno risultati per anni non succede nulla. Discorso che con il Milan non c'entra nulla ovviamente.
Da parte mia, che finora sono stato paziente, disistima totale nei confronti di Eliott e di Gazidis che spero spariscano dal Milan immediatamente. Non siamo l' Arsenal con tutto il rispetto dei Gunners e non possiamo andare avanti con questa gente che non ha a cuore la storia della nostra società.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (1 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 1 marzo, Gazidis vuole incontrare Boban e Maldini già domani per provare a chiarire la situazione che si è creata. Elliott è schierato con l'AD. Se non verrà trovato un accordo, il divorzio sarà inevitabile.
> 
> E spunta Capello. Gazidis ha bisogno di un manager che abbia vissuto il Milan da giocatore e da allenatore, con carisma, anche per un ruolo politico forte in Lega e Federcalcio, anche per il rapporto con gli arbitri. Capello è tra i pochi pretendenti per questa figura.



Gazidis vorrebbe proporre a Capello un progetto ''giovani''?
Tempo dieci secondi e se ne va a gambe levate
Se c'è un persona che non crede minimamente nei giovani questa è proprio Capello
Lui crede nei giocatori forti...lo ha sempre dichiarato
A mio parere notizia che non ha nessuna logica...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lollo perdonami, a rigore di logica non hai torto. Pero' se ci rifletti bene che garanzie può mai dare un allenatore che è quasi sui sessanta, non ha avuto grandi successi in Bundesliga, che non conosce il nostro campionato e le sue dinamiche che per uno straniero sono difficili da comprendere e che sarebbe una sorta di Deus ex machina di una squadra che seguirebbe le linee folli di una proprietà e di un AD che a loro volta non capiscono nulla di calcio?
> Prima che tu stesso o altri mi diciate che Rangnick ha fatto le fortune del Salisburgo & co vi voglio ricordare che quelle sono squadre equivalenti all' Atalanta e che se non fanno risultati per anni non succede nulla. Discorso che con il Milan non c'entra nulla ovviamente.
> Da parte mia, che finora sono stato paziente, disistima totale nei confronti di Eliott e di Gazidis che spero spariscano dal Milan immediatamente. Non siamo l' Arsenal con tutto il rispetto dei Gunners e non possiamo andare avanti con questa gente che non ha a cuore la storia della nostra società.



Ma poi prenderlo come allenatore non avrebbe proprio senso. Come dirigente ancora ancora, a patto che mitighi qualche integralismo sui giovani e accetti una squadra costituita per 8/11 da giovani (i tre anziani sarebbero uno per reparto, e devono essere elementi alla Ibra, non alla Kjaer), e non per 11/11 (e ripeto, anche fare una squadra di 8/11 giovani e 3/11 gente esperta non funzionerebbe, se prendi gente alla Biglia, servono giocatori di livello internazionale vero). Ma come allenatore sarebbe autosabotaggio consapevole.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come allenatore il suo curriculum è piuttosto fallimentare. Inoltre non regge la pressione, non l’ha retta allo Schalke04, un club dal palmares come quello del Toro, figuriamoci a Milano. Come dirigente è molto meglio, anche se è piuttosto talebano sulla linea giovani e quindi non andrebbe bene al Milan dove serve almeno una guida esperta e di classe per reparto.





Admin ha scritto:


> Ancora a sti livelli? E sempre il solito loop, ogni anno?





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Lollo perdonami, a rigore di logica non hai torto. Pero' se ci rifletti bene che garanzie può mai dare un allenatore che è quasi sui sessanta, non ha avuto grandi successi in Bundesliga, che non conosce il nostro campionato e le sue dinamiche che per uno straniero sono difficili da comprendere e che sarebbe una sorta di Deus ex machina di una squadra che seguirebbe le linee folli di una proprietà e di un AD che a loro volta non capiscono nulla di calcio?
> Prima che tu stesso o altri mi diciate che Rangnick ha fatto le fortune del Salisburgo & co vi voglio ricordare che quelle sono squadre equivalenti all' Atalanta e che se non fanno risultati per anni non succede nulla. Discorso che con il Milan non c'entra nulla ovviamente.
> Da parte mia, che finora sono stato paziente, disistima totale nei confronti di Eliott e di Gazidis che spero spariscano dal Milan immediatamente. Non siamo l' Arsenal con tutto il rispetto dei Gunners e non possiamo andare avanti con questa gente che non ha a cuore la storia della nostra società.



No ma raga non lo sto difendendo, ho fatto solo presente che non so chi sia. Tutto li, e quindi non posso giudicarlo.


----------



## Butcher (1 Marzo 2020)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Swaitak (1 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 1 marzo, Gazidis vuole incontrare Boban e Maldini già domani per provare a chiarire la situazione che si è creata. Elliott è schierato con l'AD. Se non verrà trovato un accordo, il divorzio sarà inevitabile.
> 
> E spunta Capello. Gazidis ha bisogno di un manager che abbia vissuto il Milan da giocatore e da allenatore, con carisma, anche per un ruolo politico forte in Lega e Federcalcio, anche per il rapporto con gli arbitri. Capello è tra i pochi pretendenti per questa figura.



perfetto abbiamo trovato il Capro milanista per il prossimo anno


----------



## Rivera10 (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma poi prenderlo come allenatore non avrebbe proprio senso. Come dirigente ancora ancora, a patto che mitighi qualche integralismo sui giovani e accetti una squadra costituita per 8/11 da giovani (i tre anziani sarebbero uno per reparto, e devono essere elementi alla Ibra, non alla Kjaer), e non per 11/11 (e ripeto, anche fare una squadra di 8/11 giovani e 3/11 gente esperta non funzionerebbe, se prendi gente alla Biglia, servono giocatori di livello internazionale vero). Ma come allenatore sarebbe autosabotaggio consapevole.



A parte che Capello non accetterebbe mai ma questo Rangnick come allenatore e/o manager che cacchio ci azzecca? La linea giovani, e qui sono d' accordo con te, ha senso solo con elementi carismatici e di classe altrimenti si è visto come non funzioni e ci lasci lacune caratteriali e tecniche da colmare. Per me ormai il Milan è tutto un non sense.
Non difendo Boban e Maldini. Cambiarli , anche se sarebbe un bel segnale di continuità per l' ambiente, ci può stare ma solo se prendi dirigenti e un allenatore navigati del campionato italiano perché, per quanto la qualità in serie A sia scaduta parecchio, il tatticismo, conoscenze consolidate negli anni sono degli handicap per chi appartiene ad un calcio diverso.


----------



## Goro (1 Marzo 2020)

Dopo Maldini e Boban, il giochino non può continuare... ma in fondo un lauto stipendio fa comodo a tutti


----------



## Garrincha (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il colmo della malafede mettere Capello come manager e Ragnarok come allenatore quando entrambi sono molto più bravi a ruoli inversi.
> 
> Ragnarok come allenatore si è ritirato quando era allo Schalke04, rendiamoci conto, per lo stress.



Capello è strabollito da anni, non ha più voglia e guarda solo alla pensione d'oro, unico motivo per cui si butterebbe in questo tritacarne


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Capello è strabollito da anni, non ha più voglia e guarda solo alla pensione d'oro, unico motivo per cui si butterebbe in questo tritacarne



Come allenatore Ragnarok non è manco bollito; è proprio inservibile.


----------



## numero 3 (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe il colmo della malafede mettere Capello come manager e Ragnarok come allenatore quando entrambi sono molto più bravi a ruoli inversi.
> 
> Ragnarok come allenatore si è ritirato quando era allo Schalke04, rendiamoci conto, per lo stress.



Infatti credo siano Fake news almeno in questi termini, abbiamo un manager straniero che non regge la pressione e un allenatore ormai sul viale del tramonto , mettiamoci anche che hanno visioni diverse sui giovani e forse anche idee tattiche diverse. Se così fosse e in qualunque ruolo vogliano metterli sarebbe un fallimento annunciato, inoltre chissà che buste paga , un ulteriore record della squadra con più dirigenti al mondo.


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Marzo 2020)

Solo io ho pensato che la mossa di Boban è per pararsi il sedere e per uscire da bello e bravo?Non mi sembra un dirigente che voglia prendersi delle responsabilità


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Solo io ho pensato che la mossa di Boban è per pararsi il sedere e per uscire da bello e bravo?Non mi sembra un dirigente che voglia prendersi delle responsabilità



Non ho capito, pararsi il sedere di che? Già ci sono tifosi che gli danno (a lui e Maldini) colpe per non avere allestito una squadra da CL con mezzi da Torino, che dovrebbe fare di più? Assistere ad un’altra stagione dove verremo massacrati ogni Domenica con una squadra di giovani quarte scelte e andarsene prendendosi pure le colpe?


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non ho capito, pararsi il sedere di che? Già ci sono tifosi che gli danno (a lui e Maldini) colpe per non avere allestito una squadra da CL con mezzi da Torino, che dovrebbe fare di più? Assistere ad un’altra stagione dove verremo massacrati ogni Domenica con una squadra di giovani quarte scelte e andarsene prendendosi pure le colpe?



Quindi Boban si è destato dal suo sonno adesso?Sapeva benissimo qual era il progetto fin dall'inizio.Di che cosa hanno parlato quando si sono incontrati?
Boban ha sbagliato e lo sa perchè questa squadra sta facendo peggio di quello che era stato preventivato.Non puoi fare la voce grossa quando sei in difetto.
Lui ora sta girando la frittata perchè sa che i tifosi non hanno più di tanto bisogno per odiare Elliott.Ha la stampa a suo favore e infatti guarda un po' le sue dichiarazioni dove sono state rilasciate


----------



## sette (1 Marzo 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Solo io ho pensato che la mossa di Boban è per pararsi il sedere e per uscire da bello e bravo?Non mi sembra un dirigente che voglia prendersi delle responsabilità



Oppure non gliele fanno prendere?
Boban ha detto che il suo (e di Maldini) progetto sportivo, partito la scorsa estate ed evidentemente accettato da Gazidis, si sarebbe compiuto in 3 anni. Ma qual è l'obiettivo di questo progetto?
Se è l'entrata in Champions League, Boban ce la può ancora fare.
Se è la vittoria dello scudetto, Boban ha torto, non ce la può fare in poco più di 2 anni stante la situazione attuale economico/sportiva.


----------



## Marcex7 (1 Marzo 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> Oppure non gliele fanno prendere?
> Boban ha detto che il suo (e di Maldini) progetto sportivo, partito la scorsa estate ed evidentemente accettato da Gazidis, si sarebbe compiuto in 3 anni. Ma qual è l'obiettivo di questo progetto?
> Se è l'entrata in Champions League, Boban ce la può ancora fare.
> Se è la vittoria dello scudetto, Boban ha torto, non ce la può fare in poco più di 2 anni stante la situazione attuale economico/sportiva.



Ottima riflessione la tua
A parer mio,Boban ha sbagliato sia i tempi che i modi:Non mi sembra che il Milan stia facendo bene e di conseguenza non è nella condizione di chiedere tante risposte


----------



## Victorss (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come allenatore il suo curriculum è piuttosto fallimentare. Inoltre non regge la pressione, non l’ha retta allo Schalke04, un club dal palmares come quello del Toro, figuriamoci a Milano. Come dirigente è molto meglio, anche se è piuttosto talebano sulla linea giovani e quindi non andrebbe bene al Milan dove serve almeno una guida esperta e di classe per reparto.



Io non sono d'accordo su Ragnick perché vorrei un allenatore che sia un top senza scommesse e senza discussioni. Ma dire che il curriculum di Ragnick è fallimentare è disinformazione.
Ha portato in Bundesliga l Hannover dopo 13 anni che mancava, riportato lo Schalke in Champions nella sua prima parentesi, ha preso l Hoffenheim dalla terza divisione e con 4 soldi in due anni due promozioni e li ha portati in bundes, nella seconda parentesi ha portato LO SCHALKE in semi finale di Champions League, per poi prendere in mano il Lipsia e sempre con quattro soldi avviarlo verso quello che è diventato ora. 
In ogni caso non è proprio un pirla che non ha fatto niente in carriera come allenatore.
Detto questo, ripeto: io sto Ragnick non lo voglio, probabilmente a giugno ci saranno sia Spalletti che Sarri liberi andrei su uno di questi due. Metto anche Allegri nel calderone nonostante detesti il suo modo di vedere il calcio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non sono d'accordo su Ragnick perché vorrei un allenatore che sia un top senza scommesse e senza discussioni. Ma dire che il curriculum di Ragnick è fallimentare è disinformazione.
> Ha portato in Bundesliga l Hannover dopo 13 anni che mancava, riportato lo Schalke in Champions nella sua prima parentesi, ha preso l Hoffenheim dalla terza divisione e con 4 soldi in due anni due promozioni e li ha portati in bundes, nella seconda parentesi ha portato LO SCHALKE in semi finale di Champions League, per poi prendere in mano il Lipsia e sempre con quattro soldi avviarlo verso quello che è diventato ora.
> In ogni caso non è proprio un pirla che non ha fatto niente in carriera come allenatore.
> Detto questo, ripeto: io sto Ragnick non lo voglio, probabilmente a giugno ci saranno sia Spalletti che Sarri liberi andrei su uno di questi due. Metto anche Allegri nel calderone nonostante detesti il suo modo di vedere il calcio.



Guarda, ripeto, parliamo di uno che si è dimesso dallo Schalke per stress. Mi dispiace ma questo lo definisce se si tratta di prenderlo al Milan.

Per me è un Forrest Giamp plus.

Concordo con l’ultima tua frase, personalmente per me le priorità sarebbero Spalletti e Allegri, più Spalletti perché per me Allegri è inarrivabile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Marzo 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Quindi Boban si è destato dal suo sonno adesso?Sapeva benissimo qual era il progetto fin dall'inizio.Di che cosa hanno parlato quando si sono incontrati?
> Boban ha sbagliato e lo sa perchè questa squadra sta facendo peggio di quello che era stato preventivato.Non puoi fare la voce grossa quando sei in difetto.
> Lui ora sta girando la frittata perchè sa che i tifosi non hanno più di tanto bisogno per odiare Elliott.Ha la stampa a suo favore e infatti guarda un po' le sue dichiarazioni dove sono state rilasciate



Boban è stato ingannato, è evidente dalle sue parole quando disse che la proprietà era molto più ambiziosa di quanto la gente credesse. Lo hanno turlupinato, gli avranno promesso un piano espansivo senza poi, come stiamo vedendo, tenere fede alle promesse.


----------



## luigi61 (1 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come allenatore Ragnarok non è manco bollito; è proprio inservibile.



Ora.... se si meravigliano i tifosi redenti dell'ultimo minuto/secondo che ORA attaccano Elliott e PRIMA attaccavano me/noi ,perché da SEMPRE contesto la politica di Elliott ci può stare, ma tu caro amico non puoi meravigliarti!! prendono ragnarok che è l'allenatore PERFETTO per il Milan di Elliott, su dai non fa una piega..lo sai benissimo che e la naturale evoluzione della politica Eliott,


----------

